# The decline of the nudity taboo



## Dominion (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm not sure, I don't think it will be this generation but maybe somewhere close down the road people will be more comfortable nude.


----------



## KaylRyck (Feb 2, 2010)

screamofconscious said:


> I don't see anything inherently wrong with nudity. What bothers me is the effect that body type of nearly all the models they put out there have on young people.


Exactly my concern. 

But inherently, a little modesty ain't too bad.


----------



## Bett (Dec 25, 2009)

RighteousRob said:


> the only thing that worries me about the issues of nudity become more lax is it seems like there is an incline of pedophiles and perverts in the U.S. I can just imagine the victims of rapes increasing dramatically if it were to become even more lax.


We only think this way because we have been taught that nudity is sexual, when in reality there is no reason to associate it with it. Actually, if we saw naked bodies more often, we probably would be a lot less ashamed and nervous about it. It is the human body the way it was supposed to be - no more, no less. Many sexual crimes are the result of self-hate and sexual repression that the society has forced on the criminals. This will not justify anyone's actions obviously, but would it not be nice if we could prevent a lot of horrible crimes from happening? Being more secretive and less open will only encourage those perverts in the end: if sexuality is let to develop naturally instead of teaching children to feel shame and guilt, it is far less likely to grow twisted.

Really, nudity is not always sexual. In some Northern European countries people go to sauna all bare with friends and family alike without having any sexual feelings about it and I think that is a very beautiful thing. This way children get to see what real boobs, butts and genitals look like too, so it must have a good effect on their body image later on.

Speaking of body image and nudity, here is an awesome site I recommend everyone to view. It has an image gallery of natural breasts of normal women, depicted in a completely non-sexual way. I know I would have felt very happy to see that as an insecure teenager, so I ask all fathers and mothers around here to consider giving the link to their daughters (and why not, sons too).


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

I think it's awesome. Our bodies should be celebrated, although Hollywood has a hard time doing this without objectifying. 

I think it's the violence that should be underplayed.


----------



## Dominion (Feb 3, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> I think it's awesome. Our bodies should be celebrated, although Hollywood has a hard time doing this without objectifying.
> 
> I think it's the violence that should be underplayed.


Holywood wouldn't be able to capatalize on clothes with a world full of nude people. I agree 100% though, our bodies are great things and it's a shame people degrade them with things like a ton of plastic surgeory.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Yin Praxis said:


> I have no moral qualms with nudity, but I have to say that conventional acceptance of public nudity would probably amount to a whole lot of nakedness I'd rather not see. :mellow:


This is precisely why it is important for public nudity to be accepted. That nakedness that you would "rather not see," needs to be validated, especially if the "rather not" has to do with size, age, deformity, etc. It could make the world a better, less superficial place. Sexualization of nudity would decrease, and a greater variety of bodies would be seen as acceptable. I think it is exactly what we all need.


----------



## Blackbird (Jan 14, 2010)

One of the best things for my self esteem has been Life Drawing class - seeing woman after woman whose body was (amazingly!) not perfect, but pretty much just like mine. Now most of what I draw or paint these days are nudes, and I tend to forget that the general US populace has a problem with that. Nude art is very rarely sexual, but the moment someone sees a exposed breast in a painting they get all awkward and red in the face. Doesn't have to be that way.


----------



## Skooterfd (Mar 3, 2010)

Nudity is nothing tobe ashamed of. From the time we are born we are nude. I can see when there would be times that we should wear clothing, after all I wouldn't want to rock climbing or running around in the briars or brambbles with nothing on to protect my skin. But going for a swim or jogging around the nieborhood would be fine.


----------



## djf863000 (Nov 7, 2009)

Bett said:


> We only think this way because we have been taught that nudity is sexual, when in reality there is no reason to associate it with it. Actually, if we saw naked bodies more often, we probably would be a lot less ashamed and nervous about it. It is the human body the way it was supposed to be - no more, no less. Many sexual crimes are the result of self-hate and sexual repression that the society has forced on the criminals. This will not justify anyone's actions obviously, but would it not be nice if we could prevent a lot of horrible crimes from happening? Being more secretive and less open will only encourage those perverts in the end: if sexuality is let to develop naturally instead of teaching children to feel shame and guilt, it is far less likely to grow twisted.
> 
> Really, nudity is not always sexual. In some Northern European countries people go to sauna all bare with friends and family alike without having any sexual feelings about it and I think that is a very beautiful thing. This way children get to see what real boobs, butts and genitals look like too, so it must have a good effect on their body image later on.
> 
> Speaking of body image and nudity, here is an awesome site I recommend everyone to view. It has an image gallery of natural breasts of normal women, depicted in a completely non-sexual way. I know I would have felt very happy to see that as an insecure teenager, so I ask all fathers and mothers around here to consider giving the link to their daughters (and why not, sons too).


Excatly what i think too


----------



## Jazibelle (Sep 3, 2010)

I've always been wondering why the nudity was such a big thing and
they have sooo many violence on tv and movies...?

Not that I have a proble with that either.
Just making a comparison...


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

I do take issue with public nudity as a hygiene issue. Do you really want to sit your naked butt where someone else's naked butt has been? I don't..... and I don't really want to see most people naked either. I think clothes have some symbolism for being civilized - they provide a sort of structure to the body and by extension, people's demeanors. I remember some quote from Tim Gunn (yeeaah, the Project Runway guy) along the lines of , "There's something to be said for being a bit buttoned-up, as far as how it affects your attitude." (paraphrased by me). I agree with that.

Otherwise, morally, I'm fine with public nudity in a non-sexual way. I don't find the increasing amount of skin to be non-sexual though, and I suppose that is the concern people have regarding what children are exposed to. Outside of male butts (almost always depicted as FUNNY), most nudity in public media in the US is of women meant to be sexually alluring. You could argue it is only serving to increase objectification of women, not to lessen prudish attitudes.

I especially would like to see breasts de-sexualized though. I think prudishness sometimes creates almost fetish like obsessions with what is "taboo". People might have healthier attitudes all around if nudity was not such a big deal.

On the other hand, I do see modesty as keeping nudity "intimate", which is an aspect I appreciate, in addition to providing structure. I suppose this is why I prefer to draw the line at genitalia, as far as what is exposed. I think context is a concern also - topless at the beach, seems fine for men _and_ women; but at the office? Maybe not such a good idea.

I think the biggest change needed are in attitudes, and I don't know if increasing amounts of skin will really change those for the better.


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

In all honesty, I think many Americans would have a stroke if they came to Europe and took a look at our TV for example. 
I remember a discussion of some 20 pages on the forum of a MMO when one they added succubus to the game and they had a bit of boob showing. It was something like: Europeans asking what the hell was wrong with a bit of boob and Americans going about it as if it was a porn show. I think in that regard, US is still stuck somewhere in the medieval ages.

As for nudity, I have no problems about it. Let's face it, when it comes to hygiene terms, we all know that some individuals don't know what water and soap are so I think clothes are a good thing. It's already bad enough that we have to put up with their smell, imagine if we were butt naked and having to sit on the same place as that person... :dry:

Other than that, it takes more than bare skin to make it erotic so I don't know what's the problem with it. As for children... just what exactly is supposed to happen to the kid's head if s/he sees someone naked? 
They are born naked, they suck on their mom's boobs, they run around naked... please, just what exactly is supposed to happen? I think that's just a load of bull created by a overprotective society.


----------



## Rogue Eagle (Oct 14, 2009)

I dont believe nudity should really be illegal in public. 
Places can have their own rules regarding hygiene standards etc.

But clothes are pretty practical, and were invented so we don't get our genitals mauled off by a sabre tooth tiger*

I think it's a little ridiculous how much deal can be made of an exposed breast on national tv or whatever. We're all naked underneath our clothes after all.



*may be historically innacurate


----------

